

Math talks to blob your mind - denismars
http://www.ted.com/playlists/189/math_talks_to_blow_your_mind

======
bootload
bonus, includes _" Adam Spencer Why I fell in love with monster prime
numbers"_. Another worthy of this list: _" Los Alamos From Below"_, Richard
Feynman ~
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ogSC6JKkrY](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ogSC6JKkrY)

